# what engine in 2001 altima SE



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

can anyone tell me what engine the 2001 altima SE has my little sis jus got one and it looks like an SR20


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Ka24


----------



## WRXrob (Jun 4, 2003)

2.4 liter 155hp KA24 engine.

http://www.altimas.net for the altima forums


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ka24*DE*. world of difference between an "E" engine and a "DE".


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

WRXrob said:


> http://www.altimas.net for the altima forums


these *ARE* altima forums. if he wants attitude and childish behavior, then he can go there. otherwise, he'll get what he needs here.


----------

